# Balloon effect



## bellyboy (Sep 29, 2005)

For ever I wanted to be fat. Then 3 years out of college it happened. I gained 50 pounds in a year. So at 5'10 210 I was pretty chubby. Then I dropped 30 pounds six months later. So 210-to-180, Then I started eating junk again. In two months I gained back the 30+10. Now I'm 220. How is it possible to gain 40 pounds in two months when it took forever to gain the first 50 pounds. Is it kinda like a balloon where it's hard to blow up originally then after it's really easy?


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2005)

...when you lose a significant amount of weight, your body starts adjusting its' metabolism to sae every precious calorie...its' an old physiological structure left over from the feast or famine days. When it is semi-starvation metabolic mode, it is incredibly easy to gain weight for awhile and then you tend to plateau..that is the yo-yo...but it is not a healthy thing at all and is something to avoid at all costs. It is much better to slowly and surely gain by increasing your capacity over time and not do the dropping weight thing...it is really hard on your body! Been there and it is not a good place...good luck and I am sure a lot of us have many gaining tips and tricks!


----------



## missaf (Sep 30, 2005)

bellyboy said:


> For ever I wanted to be fat. Then 3 years out of college it happened. I gained 50 pounds in a year. So at 5'10 210 I was pretty chubby. Then I dropped 30 pounds six months later. So 210-to-180, Then I started eating junk again. In two months I gained back the 30+10. Now I'm 220. How is it possible to gain 40 pounds in two months when it took forever to gain the first 50 pounds. Is it kinda like a balloon where it's hard to blow up originally then after it's really easy?



As your body gets used to absorbing more calories, you're going to start to slow down in your weight loss.

I would encourage you to eat healthy though, and still exercise. You can be overweight and fit. I'm able to walk 5 miles a day, chase after my kid on the playground, and swim a fair bit, despite my weight at almost 300. I eat healthy, whole grain foods, vegetables, fruits, and stay away from white flour and processed starches. I think it all helps to keep the body healthy while enjoying the food.


----------



## Obesus (Oct 1, 2005)

...is a very good thing...with lots of exercise and activity...which seems counter-intuitive, but that is why I have a very healthy personnage, even at just over 300 pounds! I walk at least an hour every day and keep moving at work...and my diet is very very healthy....low sodium, vegetarian, but tasty as heck and I eat a LOT every day because of the activity. It is a very slow gain, but it is all the more pleasureable thereby! I understand the desire to gain a lot of weight very quickly, but it is not good at all for you...slow down, take your time and do it with health in mind and you can be fat, fit and gaining too!


----------

